# How does Instacart work?



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

I just signed up for it, and waiting for my debit card to arrive tomorrow. I know you have to pick your hours, if there's any available... But, what if you pick a 4 hour shift and you get very little or no orders the entire time? Do you still get paid anything, or did I just waste my time? Can I do Uber Eats during the same shift as Instacart if I'm not getting any orders?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You'll quit before too long.


----------



## Jmasterzero (Oct 21, 2016)

There is no hourly guarantee with Instacart, and pay rates keep dropping. Tips are few and far between ( maybe because Instacart is keeping tips again), the time and effort you'll spend on one batch is not worth it anymore. I've sat in a so called "hotspot" for over one hour of my 3 hour shift and received one batch. I make more money with food deliveries than working for Instacart. Try it out, then throw your debit card out the window once you realize it sucks.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Jmasterzero said:


> There is no hourly guarantee with Instacart, and pay rates keep dropping. Tips are few and far between ( maybe because Instacart is keeping tips again), the time and effort you'll spend on one batch is not worth it anymore. I've sat in a so called "hotspot" for over one hour of my 3 hour shift and received one batch. I make more money with food deliveries than working for Instacart. Try it out, then throw your debit card out the window once you realize it sucks.


Yeah, that would suck if I had to sit around for 3-4 hours and only got 1 batch. If they gave you a 30-60 minute notice on upcoming batches, you would be able to do other food deliveries with it.... and it wouldn't be quite as bad on slow days.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Maybe it’s just my market, but a ‘slow’ day is 3 batches in 5 hours, about 80-90% of customers tip, and I average between $15-$20 an hour.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Phantomshark said:


> Maybe it's just my market, but a 'slow' day is 3 batches in 5 hours, about 80-90% of customers tip, and I average between $15-$20 an hour.


Yeah, I'm thinking it's the market you're in. I read on Reddit that some people are sometimes getting only 1 batch in that amount of time.


----------



## Nickstwisty (Feb 13, 2018)

Tbh give the platform time to grow and develop.

In denver I've worked several weeks and maybe only had one or two slow days with noticeable downtime. ALL the days paid well even the slow ones.

IC is really growing strong right now, most of my orders are new customers recently.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Completed my first shift with Instacart. Worked a little over three hours. Did three deliveries - all from the same store, which was rather nice. Got tipped for two out of three deliveries. With tips my earnings came out to just under $60. All three deliveries were within 3 miles of the store.

The app is tough on the battery, but not quite as bad as the Amazon Flex app is. All my batches were back to back so I didn't have time to charge the phone in the car much. While shopping for my last batch I kept my phone plugged in to a lipstick charger while I shopped. That worked very well.

It's very good exercise and after just three jobs I'm rather tired. I created a cold box with my Coleman cooler and some reusable ice packs to keep dairy items cold and used the insulated bags I use for Postmates/Doordash/Eats for everything else.

My average time per item was almost twice as fast as my area average but I was still late for 2 out of 3 deliveries. Not by much, but late nonetheless. I don't see that changing much since my shopping was efficient and navigating to the delivery addresses was no problem. Waiting in line is the time killer and I don't see that changing. The store I shopped in did not have an instacart line. just a regular line to stand in with the rest of the common folk.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Doesn't work for me. Or didn't work for me. Had a scheduled block, waited three hours and got nothing. Not even minimum guaranteed pay. Am done.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Doesn't work for me. Or didn't work for me. Had a scheduled block, waited three hours and got nothing. Not even minimum guaranteed pay. Am done.


Same for me... 1st shift was 3.5 hours and got nothing... Some on Reddit said that new people get lower amounts of orders to help them ease into it. Not sure if that's true.. I'm gonna give it another couple of tries on a different day and time..


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Sorry you folks didn't get any jobs. I was actually kind of surprised when I got my first job so quickly. I live in the area I reserved a block for and I honestly did not expect to get anything. When I went online for my shift there were two small red areas south of me and I intended to drive to one of those spots but then my first job popped up which was just north of me. The shift I drove was on a day with two of those fire symbols. My next shift is on a day without a fire symbol so I am curious if I will get any jobs on that day.

The app walks you though the process of shopping. Each item on my list had an aisle associated with it which made finding stuff very easy. Doing produce is a little time consuming so I did that first. I had to do a substitute on my first order and that turned out to be incredibly easy. At that point the customer asked if I could add a loaf of bread to her order and I was able to do that with no problem whatsoever.

I actually had a lot of fun doing instacart and I hope I get a lot more jobs. I would have no problem doing this full time if I have the same type of experience I had on my first day. I have no problem hanging out in air-conditioned grocery stores for the summer.

Oh, during my first shopping trip the app randomly quizzed me on unrelated stuff. Like I'm looking for lemons and the app gives me a pop quiz on picking out a can of beans and how to pick bananas correctly. It's really annoying but it was over quickly. Maybe it'll happen on later trips too. I don't know.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Picked up some hours for today... 5-9pm. 3 shopping trips at 2 stores. $60 including $12 in tips. My per item speed decreased but 2 out of 3 deliveries were on time.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Got a notice saying the customer's load of bread was damaged. It wasn't. Dropped my whatever rating from 100% to 80%... oh my gawd they have a star rating system and I went from a 5 star to a 4.83. Oh well, I guess this gig won't last long. And yet 100% have tipped.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Got a notice today that the most expensive item on the customers order was incorrect. Hmmm


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyone in Chicagoland making money on this deal?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Woke up today and moving my left thumb is pure agony. No swelling, no bruising, no discoloration. Just pain. I couldn't figure out the cause. Then it dawned on me... it is from holding my phone in my left hand while shopping for Instacart. Had no issues the first time shopping. But this last time I guess I triggered some sort of carpal tunnel thing from holding my phone in a death grip for 4 hours. So beware, kiddies, this job comes with repetitive stress injuries - sort of.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Woke up today and moving my left thumb is pure agony. No swelling, no bruising, no discoloration. Just pain. I couldn't figure out the cause. Then it dawned on me... it is from holding my phone in my left hand while shopping for Instacart. Had no issues the first time shopping. But this last time I guess I triggered some sort of carpal tunnel thing from holding my phone in a death grip for 4 hours. So beware, kiddies, this job comes with repetitive stress injuries - sort of.


I ordered a wrist-mount for my phone. I rotates so I'l be able scan items with no problem. No more thumb trauma. No more accidental phones drops. Mouahaha. Hope it works. I'll update when I get and test it.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Two hours in to my shift and no orders. Also my rating plummeted to 4.17 after 6 deliveries, so I am seriously butt-hurt at the moment.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Two hours in to my shift and no orders. Also my rating plummeted to 4.17 after 6 deliveries, so I am seriously butt-hurt at the moment.


Were those your first six deliveries overall?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Tank_Driver said:


> Were those your first six deliveries overall?


Yeah.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Yeah.


Hope the day turned out better than it started for you


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Tank_Driver said:


> Hope the day turned out better than it started for you


Was booked from 2pm - 9pm. Didn't get anything from 2-5. From 5-9 I got 3 shopping jobs. Made $54.00 and $14.00 of that was in tips. So I am up to 9 shopping trips completed.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Tonight I got to keep $100 worth of groceries - including two bottles of Courvoisier VS Cognac - because the customer would not answer the door, or texts or direct phone calls. By the way, the app said I could find the Cognac in the baby aisle. :/


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Z129 said:


> I ordered a wrist-mount for my phone. I rotates so I'l be able scan items with no problem. No more thumb trauma. No more accidental phones drops. Mouahaha. Hope it works. I'll update when I get and test it.


Okay, last night I used my wrist mount for the first time. It worked great. Didn't drop my phone. Scanning items was a snap. I was able to utilize both hands as I didn't have to hold the phone. I got some envious looks. That's right. I'm rocking the Borg look for Summer 2018. Seriously though, if you're doing Instacart or similar work get a wrist mount for your phone. It will improve your efficiency and spare your phone from accidental drops.









Under $20 from a variety of sellers.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I did not receive a single job during my last nine hours online. Nine wasted hours is a long time.That's $200-$300 in rideshare money I didn't make.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Sigh... an hour and a half in to my latest 4 hour shift and I've received no orders. A week without earnings from this app.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Just finished a huge shopping trip. 60 items. Required two carts. $0.00 tip.

P.S. Another shopper asked me about my phone's wrist mount.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> I just signed up for it, and waiting for my debit card to arrive tomorrow. I know you have to pick your hours, if there's any available... But, what if you pick a 4 hour shift and you get very little or no orders the entire time? Do you still get paid anything, or did I just waste my time? Can I do Uber Eats during the same shift as Instacart if I'm not getting any orders?


Okay, my husband did this for a while, and I wanted to do this, but trick question on the test.
When he started, there was guaranteed $9 an hour, so in theory you could end up doing nothing for four hours and then get paid $36. But there was never a day that he really did nothing and got paid for that, so it was $9 per batch plus forty cents per item, with occasional bumps of a few bucks here and there and sometimes tips. Not bad.
They hired a whole bunch of people, and it became near impossible to actually sign up for a shift.
Later, the guaranteed $9 an hour went away in some zones.
Later, the guaranteed $9 an hour went away in all of his zones.
Later, the $9 per batch dropped. I think it is $4 or maybe $4.50 now.
After not even looking at the app for months, he recently got a few shifts about two weeks ago. We got about $50 free groceries one day because someone just would not answer their phone. Many months ago this happened three times in one week, mostly for the same reason. I do not think this happened any other time.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> I just signed up for it, and waiting for my debit card to arrive tomorrow. I know you have to pick your hours, if there's any available... But, what if you pick a 4 hour shift and you get very little or no orders the entire time? Do you still get paid anything, or did I just waste my time? Can I do Uber Eats during the same shift as Instacart if I'm not getting any orders?


Be prepared to have a bunch of thermal delivery bags. I had no idea I needed a bunch of them. Wished I knew this before I wasted my time signing up.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

$169.17 (including $40.42 in tips) from Instacart today. Worked 9am-1pm and 3pm-7pm. Got one batch in the 9-1 shift and 3 batches in the 3-7 shift. So far this is my biggest earnings in a day doing Instacart.

Fun fact: My phone says I did 10,610 steps while shopping/delivering.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I lost nine pounds this past week doing Instacart in triple-digit heat.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z129 said:


> I ordered a wrist-mount for my phone. I rotates so I'l be able scan items with no problem. No more thumb trauma. No more accidental phones drops. Mouahaha. Hope it works. I'll update when I get and test it.


Are you the SLA market by chance?....


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Are you the SLA market by chance?....


So far just the Rancho Cucamonga and Fontana zones. You see someone with one of the wrist mounts out there?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z129 said:


> So far just the Rancho Cucamonga and Fontana zones. You see someone with one of the wrist mounts out there?


Saw an ic shopper with one on in a store near lax.

What's the brand of yours?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Saw an ic shopper with one on in a store near lax.
> 
> What's the brand of yours?


VUP is the brand


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z129 said:


> VUP is the brand


Found it. Thank you. Sold.



Z129 said:


> VUP is the brand


Lol, this'll also be perfect for pokémon go


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Z129 said:


> You see someone with one of the wrist mounts out there?


No, but now I will be on the lookout.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Tank_Driver said:


> No, but now I will be on the lookout.


Should I be worried?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Should I be worried?


Nah. I wouldn't worry&#8230; but please do check in with us hourly. 24/7


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Did a 12 hour shift yesterday. Including my first two-batches-at-once job. Somebody or somebodies dinged my rating dropping my weekly to a 4.75. Ouch.

Probably the guy I made come down stairs to find me because I wasn't climbing any more stairs to try and find his apartment. Instructions say park in front of leasing office and it's the building to the left. So I haul these groceries up three flights of stairs only to find that this isn't the correct building. So I text and ask Where you at? and he texts me the same exact instructions. "Park in front of the leasing office and it's the first building to the left. Third floor." What he actually meant to say was to park in front of the leasing office SIGN and it is the first building to the RIGHT of that sign. His building was in fact in a good half mile from the actual leasing office. In this insane triple-digit heat and high humidity I am not amused when I climb three flights of stairs carrying bags of groceries and find out the instructions are wrong. My bad for not verifying the apartment number before carrying groceries there, but I'm sharing the blame with this on the customer and his bad directions. He also didn't set a default tip percentage in the app so he is not a tipper. Lives on the third floor in gated community but doesn't tip delivery people by default. What a d-nozzle.

Or maybe it was the women who requested custom amounts of everything? Strawberries are sold in plastic containers. But she wants exactly 1/4 pound of strawberries and refuses to authorize a larger quantity. So I refund her for the strawberries and she re-requests the strawberries, in the same exact 1/4 pound quantity. So I call and explain the store policy on this and she accepts the full box of strawberries. She then claimed her "1/4 pound of grapes with stems removed" were damaged. I'm fairly certain all 23 grapes were just fine as I had personally plucked each grape from the stem and placed it in the plastic bag myself. By the way, I am suffering from a summertime cold so having me hand select each grape was probably not a good survival decision on her part. But c'est la vie.

Then on my last batch of the night instacart's entire network went down. I called instacart and the recording said they were aware of the situation and were working on it and that someone would answer my call within a minute. I was on the phone for 20 minutes but nobody ever answered. Meanwhile the app is throwing nasty messages at me for not starting this batch and finally the shift is over and the machine is screaming at me for not doing this batch and issues me a reliability incident report and lets me know I am officially on the road to deactivation. I was able to get this removed from my record several hours later - though it took two phone calls as the first customer service rep (a rude jerk) hung up on me. The other guy I spoke to was quite nice and professional and got the situation resolved. Though this whole incident did screw up my metrics and those have not been fixed. I had a 100% batch acceptance rate. So for the record, Instacart drew first blood.

P.S. One of my senior citizen customers saw my phone mounted on my wrist and immediately wanted a wrist mount. Said she was going to order one immediately.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Okay, to finish up my "report" on Instacart, here are my one month stats.

Duration: One Month
Deliveries: 35 shopping trips/34 deliveries (I had a no show)
Time Worked: 35 hours 26 minutes
Total Wages: $507.60
Total Tips: $166.24
Total Earnings: $673.84
Per Hour: $19.11

No longer being new means I don't have early access any longer so getting hours is very difficult. All in all it was fun and a nice break from rideshare. But it's a lot more work than rideshare.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry that your income was so low.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Sorry that your income was so low.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Okay, so my wife decides she wants to do Instacart too (she is actually the one who brought it to my attention). So she signs up, gets herself some blocks, and goes out and does two deliveries today. She made $75 in tips on $200 worth of groceries. :0


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Okay, so my wife decides she wants to do Instacart too (she is actually the one who brought it to my attention). So she signs up, gets herself some blocks, and goes out and does two deliveries today. She made $75 in tips on $200 worth of groceries. :0


Its the bewbs


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Its the bewbs


Yup.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Yup.


I know of one female local shopper that dresses like Daisy Duke. Says her tips are great, and only twice has she felt uncomfortable by a customer out of 3 years.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Z129 said:


> Completed my first shift with Instacart. Worked a little over three hours. Did three deliveries - all from the same store, which was rather nice. Got tipped for two out of three deliveries. With tips my earnings came out to just under $60. All three deliveries were within 3 miles of the store.
> 
> The app is tough on the battery, but not quite as bad as the Amazon Flex app is. All my batches were back to back so I didn't have time to charge the phone in the car much. While shopping for my last batch I kept my phone plugged in to a lipstick charger while I shopped. That worked very well.
> 
> ...


Do you find that the store doesn't have the item the customer wants? Do you have to contact the customer a lot? Are you able to meet the deadlines? I'm ready to start but I'm curious.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Do you find that the store doesn't have the item the customer wants? Do you have to contact the customer a lot? Are you able to meet the deadlines? I'm ready to start but I'm curious.


The store not having the specific item does happen far too often. The app will suggest substitutes for the product. The app is really quite good and will take you step by step through the process. If no acceptable substitute is found you simply refund the customer for that product which is done with the press of a button.

I have not had to interact with the customers too often while shopping, but some customers are a bit more involved with the process and will initiate contact with you while shopping to add items or to change/cancel a substitute. Most communication is via text in the app.

I am late a lot. But never more than a few minutes so far. This is not a hard job and it is sort of fun. Hauling groceries can be a bit of a pain during this muggy summer, but it's not too bad. Have fun with it and good luck.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Do you find that the store doesn't have the item the customer wants? Do you have to contact the customer a lot? Are you able to meet the deadlines? I'm ready to start but I'm curious.


I found it odd that the default is substitute something. If I were the customer, I would want the default to be don't spend my money on something I didn't order.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Okay, my wife has caught gig-economy fever. She's all jazzed up because of her first day delivering groceries going so well that she announced that she was going to take some hours and go shop in Palm Springs today. I had to go all testosterone on her and forbid it. I ain't getting laid for awhile. But I saw there were two hours available in Rancho so she's off to do those. Sheesh. Crazy enthusiastic noobs. It is 107 here and she wants to go drive in to the desert. She's from the east coast. A Long Island girl. They don't understand deserts. That's why her people got lost out there in a desert for 40 years.



notmyfavoritething said:


> I found it odd that the default is substitute something. If I were the customer, I would want the default to be don't spend my money on something I didn't order.


Instacart doesn't make money on items you refund. Hence they push the substitute route. But it IS up to the shopper. You can always send a quick text to the customer getting their direct input as well. The app makes it pretty easy. Except today... today if you try to go backwards in the app the whole thing locks up requiring a restart of the app. Frustrating.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

notmyfavoritething said:


> I found it odd that the default is substitute something. If I were the customer, I would want the default to be don't spend my money on something I didn't order.


I've found that out with a few "poor replacement" reports. So now if the item isn't available, I refund the item. 8/10 times the customer thanks me for not doing a replacement; then there are the few that add the item BACK on and I text them the item isn't in stock and that I asked a store clerk too. So have to re refund them. Sometimes they're like, does the store have such an such brand instead?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> I've found that out with a few "poor replacement" reports. So now if the item isn't available, I refund the item. 8/10 times the customer thanks me for not doing a replacement; then there are the few that add the item BACK on and I text them the item isn't in stock and that I asked a store clerk too. So have to re refund them. Sometimes they're like, does the store have such an such brand instead?


Yeah, I'm leaning toward a no-replacement policy also as I've got a couple of poor replacement reports too.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

notmyfavoritething said:


> I found it odd that the default is substitute something. If I were the customer, I would want the default to be don't spend my money on something I didn't order.


That's one of the things that concerned me. The customer was organic bananas and you bring her non organic as a substitute. Bad rating.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> That's one of the things that concerned me. The customer was organic bananas and you bring her non organic as a substitute. Bad rating.


I'm shocked by how many of my customers buy organic fruit. I'd say the majority of them order organic.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> That's one of the things that concerned me. The customer was organic bananas and you bring her non organic as a substitute. Bad rating.


As far as organic produce goes, it isn't supposed to be that important with bananas, as they have this thick peel that gets thrown away. Still, if the customer really hates regular bananas and just tosses them in the trash, that's usually like $2.

According to the app, unless told otherwise by the customer, you should always try to find replacement items, and they have these guidelines like brand is more important than flavor. So, if I ordered some stuff including oranges, some brand name potato bread, and some red lipstick, and they were out of those things, and I don't answer the phone, you are probably supposed to buy for me grapefruit, the same brand name whole wheat bread, and some pink lipstick. Who actually thinks those buying those things would be a good idea? Those aren't anything like what I wanted.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

All the organic fruit looks messed up. I hate trying to pick the least messed up looking piece of messed up fruit. The organic bananas always have this thin green tape wrapped around the bunch indicating that they are organic, but since the organic bananas are always bruised looking it just looks like the police taped off an murder scene.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z129 said:


> All the organic fruit looks messed up. I hate trying to pick the least messed up looking piece of messed up fruit. The organic bananas always have this thin green tape wrapped around the bunch indicating that they are organic, but since the organic bananas are always bruised looking it just looks like the police taped off an murder scene.


Look for the "buy me, I'm single" organic bananas if order count is low enough. Some reason, they usually look better


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Look for the "buy me, I'm single" organic bananas if order count is low enough. Some reason, they usually look better


Good tip. Thank you.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Good tip. Thank you.


I'm always confused on bananas. Sometimes the picture is a solo banana and other times it's a picture of bunches.

For everything I just buy the number of bananas.

Wonder if it shows the bunches picture that's the number of bunches I buy, or the number of bananas.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Okay, so my wife decides she wants to do Instacart too (she is actually the one who brought it to my attention). So she signs up, gets herself some blocks, and goes out and does two deliveries today. She made $75 in tips on $200 worth of groceries. :0


Okay, so my wife completed her first month with Instacart and she made $2900. I need to step my game up.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Can my strong son help me with this gig like putting groceries in the car?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Whiteorchids said:


> Can my strong son help me with this gig like putting groceries in the car?


No. They do not allow "co-shoppers" for reasons of privacy and liability.

My wife said she had no problem asking for help with heavy stuff. She said at Costco she often had an employee come out to the car with her to load heavy stuff into the car and that she sometimes asked customers for help at the deliveries as well. So there are options.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Z129 said:


> Okay, so my wife completed her first month with Instacart and she made $2900. I need to step my game up.


Full time?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Full time?


Yes. She treated it as a very full-time job.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Yes. She treated it as a very full-time job.


With her permission, here are her stats:

Duration: One Month
Deliveries: 144
Time Worked: 133 Hours 48 minutes
Total Wages: $2319.70
Total Tips: $676.06
Total Earnings: $2998.76
Per Hour: $22.46


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z129 said:


> With her permission, here are her stats:
> 
> Duration: One Month
> Deliveries: 144
> ...


Very nice! I'd be proud of her if I were you.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Very nice! I'd be proud of her if I were you.


I am.


----------

